# Ça ne se fait pas(,) comme ça



## salah94

Bonjour,

Je veux poser une question sur la ponctuation dans cette phrase, et est-ce que la virgule change le sens de la phrase :

-Ça ne se fait pas *comme ça.*
-Ça ne se fait pas*,comme ça.
*
Est-ce que cette virgule change le sens de la phrase même si un petit chargement ou cela ne change rien.

Merci.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La virgule rend la seconde partie incompréhensible, et change trop le sens de la première, ajoutant un interdit catégorique qui n'est pas présent dans la première phrase, sans la virgule.


----------



## salah94

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, pour vous :

-Ça ne se fait pas _*comme ça = *_ça ne se fait pas de cette façon.

-Ça ne se fait pas_*,comme ça = *_cette phrase n'a aucun sens.


----------



## atcheque

salah94 said:


> -Ça ne se fait pas_*,comme ça = *_cette phrase n'a aucun sens.


 Voilà


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Salah said:
			
		

> Ça ne se fait pas_*, comme ça = *_cette phrase n'a aucun sens.



Ce n'est pas vraiment qu'elle n'a aucun sens (« ça ne se fait pas » est très clair), c'est surtout que ça ne se dit pas, sauf à sous-entendre une ellipse ; la phrase restituée serait alors « Ça ne se fait pas, *c'est* comme ça. », mais le sens est tout tout autre.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> sauf à sous-entendre une ellipse ; la phrase restituée serait alors « Ça ne se fait pas, *c'est* comme ça. », mais le sens est tout tout autre.


S'il s'agit d'une ellipse, je verrais plutôt
« Ça ne se fait pas, (*de* [débarquer/ entrer/ se ramener/  .....]  *juste*) comme ça. »

"comme ça" au sens de  "à l'improviste".


----------



## salah94

J'ai compris maintenant mais j'ai une question dans le même contexte; si on commence par " _*comme ça"*_, est-ce que le sens change ? :

-Ça ne se fait pas *comme ça.*
-_*Comme ça, *_ça ne se fait pas.
*
*


----------



## atcheque

salah94 said:


> -_*Comme ça, *_ça ne se fait pas.


 mais le sens sera légèrement différent de _-Ça ne se fait pas _*comme ça*_*.*_
Le sens sera plus sévère, restrictif. Les contextes d'usage ne seront pas nécessairement interchangeables.


----------



## salah94

-Ça ne se fait pas _*comme ça =  *_cette chose ne se fait pas de cette façon mais autrement, par exemple :

L'exercice, ça ne se fait pas *comme ça = *on ne réponds pas comme ça.
*
*
-_*Comme ça, *_ça ne se fait pas = cette chose ne doit pas se faire, elle n'est pas juste, elle n'est pas conforme aux normes, par exemple :

Insulter les camarades, *comme ça,*ça ne se fait pas.


J'aimerais bien savoir vos opinions sur cette explication.


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> _*Comme ça, *_ça ne se fait pas = cette chose ne doit pas se faire, elle n'est pas juste, elle n'est pas conforme aux normes, par exemple :
> Insulter les camarades, *comme ça,*ça ne se fait pas.


 Non, ce ne serait pas idiomatique : _comme ça_ est malvenu dans cet exemple. On dirait simplement : _Insulter ses camarades, ça ne se fait pas_.


----------



## salah94

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi *"*_*comme ça" *_est malvenu dans cet exemple ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette expression ne s'utilise tout simplement pas comme vous le pensiez.


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi *"*_*comme ça" *_est malvenu dans cet exemple ?



_"Insulter les camarades, *comme ça, *ça ne se fait pas."_ 

On ne comprend pas ce que tu veux exprimer par ce_ "comme ça" _ici. Veux-tu dire:  "juste comme ça" = "sans raison valable" *?
*
Ou serait-ce: _"Insulter les camarades comme ça, ça ne se fait pas." _?_ "Insulter les camarades de cette façon, ça ne se fait pas." _*?* Dans ce cas, pas de virgule !


----------



## salah94

C'est le deuxième sens,donc la virgule n'a pas lieu d'être.Je comprends maintenant.


----------



## salah94

"_Ça ne se fait pas *comme ça."*_

S'il vous plaît, que veut dire cette phrase pour vous:

1-ce que tu fais, se fait autrement, il faut essayer une autre méthode.
2-ce que tu fais, n'est pas conforme aux normes,il ne faut pas le faire.
3-les deux sens sont possible et cela dépend du contexte.


Moi, il me semble que les deux sont possibles, mais j'aimerais bien écouter vos avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Seul le premier sens est idiomatique : « Ce n'est pas de cette manière qu'il faut faire ça. »


----------



## salah94

Bonsoir,

J'ai un vrai problème avec* "comme ça" *car je n'arrive pas à bien l'utiliser et le comprendre, dans ces cas par exemple, c'est facile:

-Il faut répondre *comme ça* pour avoir une bonne note.
(Il faut répondre de cette façon.)

-Il faut faire l'exercice, *comme ça*, tu aura une bonne note.
( conséquence de cette façon)

-pourquoi j'étais absent ? C'est _*comme ça*_.
(C'est sans explication, sans raison)

Mais dans certains cas, c'est difficile pour moi de saisir le sens:


C'est bien *comme ça.*

Cela veut dire :

1-C'est de cette façon que ça se fait.
2-Ce qu'a été fait est bien.
3-les deux sont possibles.


Ça ne passera pas _*comme ça.*_

-Cela veut dire :

1-cette chose ne va pas passer de cette façon mais autrement.
(Comme ça = de cette façon)

2-Avec cette façon, la chose (dont on parle/ qui devant nous) ne vas passer.
(Comme ça = Conséquence : de cette façon.)

3- les deux sont possibles.

Sur le wikitionnaire, ils proposent deux sens pour *"Comme ça"* (de cette façon + sans raison, explication) mais des fois qunad je trouve des phrases avec d'autres sens. (On peut les discuter si vous permettez).


J'ai besoin vraiment de votre aide.
Merci.


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> C'est bien *comme ça.*
> Cela veut dire :
> 1) - C'est de cette façon que ça se fait.
> 2) -Ce qu'a été fait est bien.


Hors contexte, c'est difficile de donner le "vrai" sens.

Construisons donc un contexte:
1) Un élève demande: "C'est comme ça qu'il faut faire pour trouver la solution ?"  - Le maître peut répondre: "Oui, c'est bien comme ça (qu'il faut faire)". (accentué sur _comme ça_)
"Oui, c'est bien *comme ça*." = "Oui, c'est effectivement comme ça."

2) Un élève montre au maître ce qu'il a fait (un exercice, un dessin qu'il vient de  corriger, d'améliorer ...). - Le maître peut répondre: "C'est *bien* (comme ça) !" (accentué sur _bien_ !)
= "Ce que tu as fait est bien (maintenant)."



salah94 said:


> Ça ne passera pas comme ça.


_"*Ça ne se passera pas comme ça *(= de cette façon)*!*" _ est (le plus souvent) un avertissement/ une réprimande: > Je ne vais pas laisser passer cette faute/ ce comportement:  tu seras puni(e) !


----------

